# electrical repairs



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

We seem to have developed an electrical drain off our engine battery when parked and also want to have some extra 12v sockets run - Does anyone know of a reliable auto-electrician in Essex who they could recommend who might be able to look at both things at the same time?

thanks in advance

Glenn


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can only suggest that you ask one of the motorhome/caravan dealers in the area for information.

cabby


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Where are you based in Essex ?

Rob.


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Cabby - locally the dealers seem to want to look at 12v stuff and anything else is a Fiat issue / local garage. All this is fair enough but i was trying to kill 2 birds with one stone - looks as though i might be doing some running around i think!!

Glenn


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you give us a clue as to how long it takes to flatten the engine battery. I take it you have had it tested to make sure it is in good condition.
Did you mean to say that the dealers are only interested in fitting 12v sockets.which surely is what you want.

cabby


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

If you said where you were based it might help , as my auto electrician is good but he won't go miles .


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

Thanks for your help with this.

We found ourselves with a flat battery in Aberdeen last week having been on site for 8 days. The AA man who came and started us said that it looked as though the drain was about 2Amps, which i guess means that we are flat in 2/3 days?

We were on hook up the whole time so it came as a bit of a surprise as i thought that the engine battery would have been charging even if there was a problem? I am sure this is what used to happen on our last Hymer?

We had a new battery fitted last year and had a 95Amp Bosch number which has a 5 year guarantee so i think we are ok in terms of battery condition.

we are based in Braintree, Essex but the van is stored near Colchester so we would be flexible in terms of location if someone was mobile.

Glenn


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It sounds as if you are not charging the engine battery while on hookup.do you have a volt meter, they cost about £5 on ebay.this would save you some money, if you did some of the basic tests yourself,let us know what the results are.
alternatively, I will contact my daughter who lives in Braintree and ask who does their motorhome.

cabby


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi cabby,
I have no idea with electrics so tend to leave well alone!
Any names from your daughter would be appreciated

thanks
glenn


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Just thought i would let everyone know that i have found an auto-electrics firm in Witham, Essex (AJR Auto Electrics) and they have given us excellent service.

Found our problem swiftly and apparently have converted panel vans to campers so are comfortable with all the 'caravan' side of things as well as base vehicle.

Might be of help to soemone as i know that this is such a specialist area,

Glenn


----------

